# Falla TV Talent TVTF29x



## pdelt3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hola:
Tengo el siguiente problema:
Tengo un TV Talent TVTF29X que al encenderlo unicamente se ve la luz testigo, es decir no enciende.
Además se calienta muchisimo el transitor horizontal y se pone en corto, ya quemé 2.
Ya cambie el FlyBack y nada, sospecho del relay pero no se como testearlo.

¿Alguna idea de cual puede ser la falla?, repito, no enciende, solo se ve la luz testigo y el horizontal se calienta muchisimo.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## eLBARDOS (Sep 9, 2011)

linea de +b, verifica que este bien regulada. El excitador del horizontal los filtros de la misma etapa. verifica los pulsos del driver o la bobina de el excitador

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2011)

Primero que nada verifica que la tensiòn del +B este en su valor correcto

Proba la fuente guiandote por https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/procedimiento-standar-ensayo-fuentes-tv-61583/

realiza esas pruebas y luego comenta


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Primero que nada verifica que la tensiòn del +B este en su valor correcto
> 
> Proba la fuente guiandote por https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/procedimiento-standar-ensayo-fuentes-tv-61583/
> 
> realiza esas pruebas y luego comenta



Hola, gracias por la ayuda.

Adjunto diagrama del TV.

Medi el *C609(270U M 400V)* y tengo *288v*, luego medi el *C651 (470U M 160V) *para medir la tension en +B y tengo *123v*. También medí la tensión en colector del Q432 (Transistor Horizontal) sin el transistor puesto y me dio 123v, cuandos egun las especificaciones deben ser 133.7V:
Q432
B -0.1V
C 133.7V
E 0V

¿Qué puede estar fallando?

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2011)

Esta un poco baja la fuente no seria motivo para que se dañe, la làmpara prende? fijate en los capacitores que estan asociados al colector de TR horizontal y masa cuya aislaciòn es de unos 2KV, si han perdido su valor apareceran pulsos de elevada tensiòn que pueden perforar la juntura del transistor

Por otro lado habria que verificar que la señal que le llega a la base del TR horizonta es tal cual el diagrama, ya que si esta se deforma y se sale de corte saturaciòn el dispositivo calentara ràpidamente y se destruira


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Esta un poco baja la fuente no seria motivo para que se dañe, la làmpara prende? fijate en los capacitores que estan asociados al colector de TR horizontal y masa cuya aislaciòn es de unos 2KV, si han perdido su valor apareceran pulsos de elevada tensiòn que pueden perforar la juntura del transistor
> 
> Por otro lado habria que verificar que la señal que le llega a la base del TR horizonta es tal cual el diagrama, ya que si esta se deforma y se sale de corte saturaciòn el dispositivo calentara ràpidamente y se destruira



Pasado mañana voy a cambiar los capacitores y voy a regular la fuente para que llegue a los 140v de +B que dice en el diagrama y te cuento.

Gracias por la ayuda, nos mantemos en contacto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 10, 2011)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Hola, gracias por la ayuda.
> 
> Adjunto diagrama del TV.
> 
> ...


Hola Amigo, bueno segun el diagnostico que comentas, ademas de atender las recomendaciones de los colegas, presta atencion a las bobinas de deflexion horizontal (yugo).
Ademas corroborar, descartando posibles "cortocircuitos" en la salida del FlyBack (secundarios).-
Si la tension del +B en Stand-by posee 123V. aprox.cuando deberia ser 133V. no es determinante como para que dañe la salida horizontal. Te recomiendo no modificar esta tension. Puede que la misma adquiera un valor de mayor magnitud, cuando el equipo alcanza su funcionamiento pleno.


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 10, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, bueno segun el diagnostico que comentas, ademas de atender las recomendaciones de los colegas, presta atencion a las bobinas de deflexion horizontal (yugo).
> Ademas corroborar, descartando posibles "cortocircuitos" en la salida del FlyBack (secundarios).-
> Si la tension del +B en Stand-by posee 123V. aprox.cuando deberia ser 133V. no es determinante como para que dañe la salida horizontal. Te recomiendo no modificar esta tension. Puede que la misma adquiera un valor de mayor magnitud, cuando el equipo alcanza su funcionamiento pleno.



Gracias por el consejo.
¿Podrías decirme con exactitud cuales son las bobinas de deflexión horizontal y cómo las testeo para saber si funcionan? porque me estoy iniciando en los televisores y algunos conceptos todavia me faltan.
En mi respuesta anterior subi el diagrama de la TV.

Muchas gracias


----------



## eLBARDOS (Sep 11, 2011)

Son las bobinas que van junto con el cinescopio, verifica que no esten quemados interior o exterior. Es un buen dato que olvidaba estas bobinas, como el fly back, pueden llevarse al transistor H. en segundos!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2011)

Hiciiste las pruebas que te dije? si saltas de un tema a otro no vas a encontra la falla, lamentablemente aqui no se propone una busqueda secuencial lògica que no solo te ayude a resolver este problema puntual si no que te sriva para encarar posteriores reparaciones.

Es algo que echo en falta a quienes colaboran tiran datos sueltos sin importar la experiencia de quien esta llevando a cabo la reparación, si fueras un tècnico que tiene experiencia y esta empantanado en un punto, no le voy a decr el ABC ya que no es eso lo que necesita, directamete se va al grano.

Pero en los demás casos la busqueda en forma secuencial y ordenada no deja cabos sueltos, en cambio el picoteo no sirve, aùn asi se le peque al punto


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hiciiste las pruebas que te dije? si saltas de un tema a otro no vas a encontra la falla, lamentablemente aqui no se propone una busqueda secuencial lògica que no solo te ayude a resolver este problema puntual si no que te sriva para encarar posteriores reparaciones.
> 
> Es algo que echo en falta a quienes colaboran tiran datos sueltos sin importar la experiencia de quien esta llevando a cabo la reparación, si fueras un tècnico que tiene experiencia y esta empantanado en un punto, no le voy a decr el ABC ya que no es eso lo que necesita, directamete se va al grano.
> 
> Pero en los demás casos la busqueda en forma secuencial y ordenada no deja cabos sueltos, en cambio el picoteo no sirve, aùn asi se le peque al punto



Tenes razon, mañana Lunes lo voy a estar chequeando y te aviso.
Muchas gracias, de verdad


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Acabo de cambiar los capacitores que me dijo "pandacba". ¿Cual sería el próximo paso?, medi la tensión entre colector y maza del TR Horizontal y me da 120v cuando en el manual dice que deben ser 133v.
Además en +B sigo teniendo 120v cuando deben ser 140v y por mas que trate de regularlo con el preset tal cual dice el manual, la tensión no aumenta.

Debería tener tensión en el FlyBack con el TR Horizontal desconectado? de cuando debe ser esta tension?


No quiero probar directamente poniendo el repuesto del TR Horizontal que compré porque ya quemé dos, priemro quiero asegurarme.

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2011)

La misma de la fuente, hiciste el ensayo como se te indico con la làmpara?

Por otro lado no te dije que lo cambiaras, si no que los verificaras

estas seguro que la fuente regula? pone otro foco en parlelo al anterior la tensiòn no debe variar si lo hace la fuente tiene problemas, un Variac, es escencial para el ensayo de fuentes


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> La misma de la fuente, hiciste el ensayo como se te indico con la làmpara?
> 
> Por otro lado no te dije que lo cambiaras, si no que los verificaras
> 
> estas seguro que la fuente regula? pone otro foco en parlelo al anterior la tensiòn no debe variar si lo hace la fuente tiene problemas, un Variac, es escencial para el ensayo de fuentes




La lampara enciende intermitentemente llegando a una tension de 120v continua y 16v alterna, al colocar otra lampara en paralelo la segunda no enciende, la tension se mantiene igual y la primer lampara sigue intermitente.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2011)

pdelt3 dijo:


> La lampara enciende intermitentemente llegando a una tension de 120v continua y 16v alterna, al colocar otra lampara en paralelo la segunda no enciende, la tension se mantiene igual y la primer lampara sigue intermitente.



Hola Amigo, dices que la lampara parpadea, esto lo hace con el transistor de horizontal puesto?


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 12, 2011)

pdelt3 dijo:


> La lampara enciende intermitentemente llegando a una tension de 120v continua y 16v alterna, al colocar otra lampara en paralelo la segunda no enciende, la tension se mantiene igual y la primer lampara sigue intermitente.



Disculpas, el segundo portalamparas no funcionaba.
Volvi a ahcer la prueba, encienden las dos lamparas y ambas parpadean, no logro establecer una tensión exacta ya que varia cosntantemente, pero alc onectar una sola lampara la tension llega a 120v Continua y 16v Alterna y al conectar las dos llega mas o menos a 113v Continua y 33v Alterna.

Ambas lamparas las coencte sin el el TR Horizontal puesto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2011)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Disculpas, el segundo portalamparas no funcionaba.
> Volvi a ahcer la prueba, encienden las dos lamparas y ambas parpadean, no logro establecer una tensión exacta ya que varia cosntantemente, pero alc onectar una sola lampara la tension llega a 120v y al coenctar als dos llega ams o menso a 113v.
> 
> Ambas lamparas las coencte sin el el TR Horizontal puesto



Bueno Amigo, que potencia de lampara utilizas para realizar la prueba?, dejame decirte algo, puede que tengas un problema en la fuente, para ello, retira el PTC que actua sobre la bobina desmagnetizadora. Aunque esta no influye en el funcionamiento, es a modo de disminuir el brillo de las lamparas. Luego de esto, cuando enciendas el equipo veras iluminarse la lampara un breve tiempo, y luego debera apagarse por completo, sino es asi, evidentemente hay un cortocircuito antes de la etapa horizontal.


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bueno Amigo, que potencia de lampara utilizas para realizar la prueba?, dejame decirte algo, puede que tengas un problema en la fuente, para ello, retira el PTC que actua sobre la bobina desmagnetizadora. Aunque esta no influye en el funcionamiento, es a modo de disminuir el brillo de las lamparas. Luego de esto, cuando enciendas el equipo veras iluminarse la lampara un breve tiempo, y luego debera apagarse por completo, sino es asi, evidentemente hay un cortocircuito antes de la etapa horizontal.



Las lamparas son de 40W, a que te referis con el PTC? podrias indicarme cual es?

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2011)

Perdón Gudiño pero lo único que haces es confundirlo, haber explicame técnicamente como una làmpara puesta como carga de la fuente va a ser afectada por el PTC?

Olvidate del PTC, si la lámpara no prende en forma continua tenes un problema en la fuente, asi que por ahroa hay que concentrarse en la reparación de esta, esa intermitencia no te permite alcanzar el valor nominal. Ahora sabes para que sirve la prueba que te hice y porque insistia tanto en ella, y en la necesidad de hacer pruebas en formas sistemáticas para no saltar nada. Haciendo estas secuencias de pruebas de manera ordenada, no dejas ningún cabo suelto y lograras al final una buena reparaciòn


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Perdón Gudiño pero lo único que haces es confundirlo, haber explicame técnicamente como una làmpara puesta como carga de la fuente va a ser afectada por el PTC?
> 
> Olvidate del PTC, si la lámpara no prende en forma continua tenes un problema en la fuente, asi que por ahroa hay que concentrarse en la reparación de esta, esa intermitencia no te permite alcanzar el valor nominal. Ahora sabes para que sirve la prueba que te hice y porque insistia tanto en ella, y en la necesidad de hacer pruebas en formas sistemáticas para no saltar nada. Haciendo estas secuencias de pruebas de manera ordenada, no dejas ningún cabo suelto y lograras al final una buena reparaciòn




Gracias.
Entonces pensas que el problema no está en los capacitores conectados al colector del TR?
Cual sería el siguiente paso?, donde empiezo a medir?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2011)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Las lamparas son de 40W, a que te referis con el PTC? podrias indicarme cual es?
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda



Amigo, el PTC es un componente que esta destinado a alimentar las bobinadas desmagnetizadoras que se encuentran en la parte posterior al cinescopio. El mismo se encuentra por lo gral. cercano a la entrada de alimentacion de linea de RED. Cuando este es energizado eleva su resistencia interna a un valor suficiente como para que las bobinas dejen de actuar. Posee gralmente. 2 o 3pines. Retiralo de la placa, para realizar tus pruebas, una vez solucionado tu problema, puedes incorporarlo nuevamente.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2011)

Puede que si y puede que no, por ahora nos concentraremos en lograr que la fuente funcione como debe, en caso de no tener como medir esos capacitores, los cambiaremos.

La fuene es totalmente trnasistorizada, para estar seguro que no sea algùn sobreconsumo verificaras los puntos de tensiones de 28V, 12V y 25V, tratando que la fuente quede descargada de posibles fallas que interfieran

Vamos a ir primero del lado hot de la fuente es decir la parte que esta a potencial de la linea y verificaras todos los diodos uno por uno, si tiene dudas lo sacas y lo mides fuera (al menos levantando uno de sus extremos) y en particular los diosdos zener, una vez concluido eso verificaras cada transistor, que no este abierto ni en corto, aqui tiene fundamental importancia saber medir bien y determinar el estado de cada componente, ante la duda ya lo sabes consultas, y tambièn verificaras los capacitores, que no esten en corto o desvalorizados, aqui se echa en falta o un capacìmetro o u medidor de ESR, aunque por mi experienicia personal recomiendo los dos, ya que si bien muy pocas veces sucede que la mediciòn del ESR da bien pero el capacitor esta casi seco y eso confude y mucho al punto de haber visto un TV que recorrio una importante cantidad de talleres de mi ciudad, el filtro del +B nadie lo cambio y claro con el capachek media bien, y la tensión que debia ser de 110V solo llegaba a 60V, hasta hicieron rebobinar el choper pero mirando y pensando que el ese capacitor integra los pusos de alta frecuencia DC me di cuenta que si no lo hacia la tensión estaria baja, lo cambie contra las protestas de otros técnicos y la tensión quedo estable en 110.

Un medidor LCR debe estar en unos 50 doláres, yo tengo uno y te dire lo útil que es, incluso el medidor de inductancias, por ejemplo a la hora de comparar bobinas como las del yugo o las del mismo fly back, te permite apreciar cosas que por otros métodos no te darias cuenta, te será de gran utilidad en el taller

Bueno te dejo la tarea es larga y ardua pero no hay que dejar que se escape nada


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Perdón Gudiño pero lo único que haces es confundirlo, haber explicame técnicamente como una làmpara puesta como carga de la fuente va a ser afectada por el PTC?
> 
> Olvidate del PTC, si la lámpara no prende en forma continua tenes un problema en la fuente, asi que por ahroa hay que concentrarse en la reparación de esta, esa intermitencia no te permite alcanzar el valor nominal. Ahora sabes para que sirve la prueba que te hice y porque insistia tanto en ella, y en la necesidad de hacer pruebas en formas sistemáticas para no saltar nada. Haciendo estas secuencias de pruebas de manera ordenada, no dejas ningún cabo suelto y lograras al final una buena reparaciòn



Amigo, Panda, en una fuente conmutada que no posee una rampa de arranque suave, esta comienza a oscilar en cuanto posea energia suficiente, si el capacitor principal de la fuente no ha alcanzado aun los 5 TAU, la lampara puesta en serie se mantendra con brillo ya que, tanto el PTC, como el capacitor que intenta llegar a los 5 TAU y la fuente que pretende obtener la tension nominal, con una lampara serie de 80W no es suficiente, lo afirmo por experiencia.-


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2011)

*Roberto*
y de donde sacaste que la prueba que le hice hacer es con una làmpara en serie?, si relees el tema veras que le dije que coloque otra làmpara en paralelo para que midiera el valor de +B, es una prueba sin el Tr de salida horizontal.

Sin querer le estas vendiendo verdura

Esa es la prueba que yo le insiste que hiciera hoy la realizo, pero yo no veo en ninguna parte que se hable de una làmpara en serie...


Es màs si te fijas lo que te pregunte te pedi que me explicaras como era posible que un PTC afecte a una làmpara puesta como carga de la fuente, y vos me contestas sobre la serie, es decir te desenfocaste del hilo de lo que se viene hablando, fijate y veras que te has pegado una confundida


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> *Roberto*
> y de donde sacaste que la prueba que le hice hacer es con una làmpara en serie?, si relees el tema veras que le dije que coloque otra làmpara en paralelo para que midiera el valor de +B, es una prueba sin el Tr de salida horizontal.
> 
> Sin querer le estas vendiendo verdura
> ...


Bueno, Amigo, veo que no has comprendido y asimilado el comentario que hice hace breves minutos.
Pero lo vuelvo a explicar para eso esta el foro.
Cuando un PTC como el que se encuentra en los equipos de TV, no son energizados a su tension nominal, los mismos tardan mayor tiempo en alcanzar la temperatura o de hecho no la alcanzan. De esta manera siguen absorbiendo energia de la red.
PD:/ Si revisas los comentarios del colega veras que comenta que ha implementado una lampara serie a la prueba.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2011)

Eso ya lo se, pero si estamos haciendo una prueba diferente, y vos salis con otra cosa que nada que ver lo confundis al forista, si el entendio, la hizo a la prueba y explica que sucedio, y vos le salis hablando de una làmpara serie la confusiòn es total, a mi no me vas confundir pero pensa el forista que no maneja cietas cosas y todo es nuevo, por eso le dije de no andar saltando en las pruebas si no hacer una secuencia, y vos precisamente hablas de albo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que venimos hablando y que para el caso no es necesario ya que estaba haciendo una prueba sin transistor de salida horizontal, es decir ensayando la fuene solamente.

Si cada uno que entra tira una cosa y otra, es una ensalada pero no hay orden, y lo importante para reparar es ser ordenado, cuando uno tiene experiencia puede hacer otras cosas propias de la experiencia pero no cuando alguien da sus primeros pasos.

Te ruego entiendas la necesidad para que sepa y entienda que ha echo y por que lo hace acompañar de esa manera no saltando a otra cosa que confunde.


y te pedi me expliques, como afecta a una lámpara serie el PTC y todavia no lo has echo, lo que pone en evidencia que no has entendido lo que estabamos haciendo, ya pasamos a comprobar material de la fuente y tu todavia estas con la lámpara serie, que en este caso particular no hizo falta utilizarla, ubicate en el hilo de lo que se conversa si no en lugar de ayudar confundis


*MODERACIÖN*
Solicito a algún moderador que esto post que desvirtuan el hilo y nada le aprovechan al forista sean quitados a fin de mantener la coherencia del hilo desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Eso ya lo se, pero si estamos haciendo una prueba diferente, y vos salis con otra cosa que nada que ver lo confundis al forista, si el entendio, la hizo a la prueba y explica que sucedio, y vos le salis hablando de una làmpara serie la confusiòn es total, a mi no me vas confundir pero pensa el forista que no maneja cietas cosas y todo es nuevo, por eso le dije de no andar saltando en las pruebas si no hacer una secuencia, y vos precisamente hablas de albo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que venimos hablando y que para el caso no es necesario ya que estaba haciendo una prueba sin transistor de salida horizontal, es decir ensayando la fuene solamente.
> 
> Si cada uno que entra tira una cosa y otra, es una ensalada pero no hay orden, y lo importante para reparar es ser ordenado, cuando uno tiene experiencia puede hacer otras cosas propias de la experiencia pero no cuando alguien da sus primeros pasos.
> 
> ...


Amigo, cuando se repara una fuente de ese tipo, es primordial utilizar una lampara serie (creo que no hace falta aclarar porque), espero que NO le hayas dicho que la quite.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2011)

*Pdelt3*

Realiza las mediciones que te mencione y lo que encuentres con fallas o dudas toma nota luego consultas


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> *Pdelt3*
> 
> Realiza las mediciones que te mencione y lo que encuentres con fallas o dudas toma nota luego consultas




OK, mañana voy a estar subiendo los resultados de las mediciones.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Estuve toda la tarde midiendo los componentes cercanos a la fuente y no hay ninguno defectuoso, tengo continuidad entre emisor y base del TR Horizontal, ya no se que mas que hacer.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 14, 2011)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Estuve toda la tarde midiendo los componentes cercanos a la fuente y no hay ninguno defectuoso, tengo continuidad entre emisor y base del TR Horizontal, ya no se que mas que hacer.



Hola Amigo, bueno sube el esquema electrico de la fuente y vemos como ayudarte.-
Las tensiones obtenidas en el secundario de la fuente son aprox. correctas y estables?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 14, 2011)

Ah no desanimarte, esa es una fuente discreta bastante compleja, y algunco componentes como diodos pueden medir bien pero no trabajar bien.

Te vooy a dejar una serie de pasos, hace tal cual te digo màs alla de lo que otro pueda deicrte, hay cosas que afectan el comportamiento de la fuene y no estan tan a la vista.

La necesidad de hacer un repaso minucioso y ordenado es el que te dara luego excelentes resultados.

Tenes que prepararte a desconectar ciertas partes que te voy a indicar a fin de que ciertos errores no manden señales indevidas  y tendremos a su vez la seguridad de que la fuente esta bien o tiene un problema.

Seria interesante saber si tienes alguna fuentecita varible de hasta por lo menos 12V, seran auxiliares que te serviran en esta y otras reparaciones.

Solo se paciente y no desmayes que lo pondremos a funcionar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 14, 2011)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Estuve toda la tarde midiendo los componentes cercanos a la fuente y no hay ninguno defectuoso, tengo continuidad entre emisor y base del TR Horizontal, ya no se que mas que hacer.



Hola Amigo, bueno recurri a ver tu circuito por otro medio ya que me es imposible abrir el PDF que subiste.
Como dato importante, en cada componente que revises, debes prestar mucha ATENCION! sobre la coincidencia del (tipo, numero de identificacion y su conexion) tanto en el plano electronico, como en su circuito fisico, pues a veces suele haber ligeros cambios entre modelos de equipos y puede ocasionar errores graves a la hora de reparar.
En fin, mediante la siguiente prueba podremos confirmar el funcionamiento del sistema "amplificador de error", para ello debes quitar la R662 (4,7K) que se encuentra en el lado secundario de la fuente, la ubicacion precisa de la misma, esta conectada entre uno de los terminales del preset de ajuste de tension B1, llamado VR651 y masa. Terminado este proceso se procede a la alimentacion de la fuente, observaras que la misma tendra un valor muy bajo de B1, esto es lo esperado, de esta forma se comprueba que el optoacoplador y los componentes asociados funcionan.
No olvidar conectar la fuente de alimentacion con una lampara "serie" aprox. 75W en la entrada de RED electrica, recordar tambien que el primario de la misma se encuentra a chasis vivo.
Una vez finalizada la prueba reponer la R en su sitio.-


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 14, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Ah no desanimarte, esa es una fuente discreta bastante compleja, y algunco componentes como diodos pueden medir bien pero no trabajar bien.
> 
> Te vooy a dejar una serie de pasos, hace tal cual te digo màs alla de lo que otro pueda deicrte, hay cosas que afectan el comportamiento de la fuene y no estan tan a la vista.
> 
> ...




Panda, espero tus pasos a seguir.
No dispongo de una fuente de 12V variable pero si de una fuente de 12V.

Gracias a todos los que ayudan día a dia


----------

